# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/newthread.php?do=postthread&f=719

## GSM News & Updates

*SigmaKey Software v2.27.13 released!*  *With this release we have added Remove FRP operation for MediaPad T3 7, BG2-W09, BGO-L03 and more...*  *More info and discussion are الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].*  *Best Regards
GSMServer team*

----------

